# Vote in the ABCnews poll on hot-saucing children's tongues as discipline!



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

http://abcnews.go.com/sections/GMA/L...ng_040823.html

I can't believe people do this to their children!


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, I just saw the interview with that Lisa BITCH!







The one who wrote the book.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...-2004Aug9.html
Here is another link about the practice,,


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

UGH! WTH... I have NEVER heard of this and it's revolting.

Laura


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

You know I am a very strict mama and yet NEVER,EVER punish my kids, yet alone would ever think of doing something like this. These people are CRAZY!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the link Marg! The ways we torture our children are truly amazing and sad.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I can't believe that some people would actually find it acceptable.


----------



## JOM's Mom (May 26, 2004)

Thats truly disturbing.


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

That really is awful. I grew up in a soap in the mouth and many spankings household. I feel sad for those kids.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

moving to activism


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Pediatricians, psychologists and experts on child care and family life contacted for this story strongly recommend against the practice.
I'm glad they put that in at least. Not even "many"


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

:









I can't believe this! And I thought the thread where some moms were actually advocating washing kids mouths out with soup was bad.


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know why people would willingly submit their children to pain,,they are too precious!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

we live in a sick world that

1 people who would soap or pepper a child are able to have kids

2 that we even need a poll for such a thing

It's Child Abuse pure and simple, no ifs, ands or butts! Crap like this makes me wonder for the sanity of people who think that "we;d only understand if we walked a mile in their shoes" or " if it's works for others who am I to judge?"


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I think it's worse than spanking.

I hope these kids bite the fingers that do this to them.


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't vote. How do you vote? I can't believe that more than 30 percent of respondants think this is okay!


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay. I refreshed my screen and then there was a place to vote.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Ok I just picked up the fact that was the gal from Facts of Life. I googled her and she has her own web site: http://www.lisawhelchel.com/

You know there will be poeple who listen to her just because she's a celebrity.







:


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Food should never be punishment.period.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Ugh. It makes me mad as a Christian that it is a bunch of Christians doing this and even trying to back it up with scripture.

I'll have to check out Kimmel's book Grace-Based Parenting. At least he was saying some good things.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a "friend" who does this. It's appalling...


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

62.9%~no

37.0%~yes


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I can't believe anyone wouldn't automatically assume that this is child abuse! I remember a story in the newspaper from when I was a kid where a little girl had been killed by her abusive parents, and one of the things they'd done before they killed her (in the past) was make her drink hot sauce, and at the time I was just horrified (and the fact that I remember it so many years later shows how scary it was to think of). That girl from facts of life should be in jail for child abuse!


----------



## magnoliablue (Dec 29, 2002)

This made me physically ill. The sad part is, someone that is a new parent, feeling frazzled, with no irl support, is going to see this and try it, without realizing how bad it really is for their child. That scares the crap out of me.


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

Just when I think I can't get more nauseated...
I find out people are doing THIS.
Unbelievable, what people will do to their children.


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Hmmm...I have to wonder if thread at the Gentle Discipline board is related to this news piece in any way:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=184688

An intern posted there looking for parents who use hotsauce for discipline.







:

Needless to say I wrote her a letter letting her know that her post was inappropriate.

Holly


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had family visiting from out of town recently and they invited some friends over to visit before they had to fly out and the woman was talking about how great hot sauce was because it "sure gets a quick result". AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!! I just stared at her. I was speechless! Why do people think you have to do these horrible things to children...it just makes me ill.


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

I quickly leafed through Blair's book at the bookstore, before being completely disgusted. In addition to 'saucing' she trumps up the greatness of CLOTHESPINS ON A CHILD'S TONGUE!!!

Clothespins. On. A. Child's. Tongue. So. Wrong.


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes, on her website there is a description of the discipline book and some examples. OMG!

Quote:

Toddler independence? If your little one balks at holding your hand while in a parking lot or crossing the street, give him a choice. Remind him, "I can either hold your hand or hold your hair." Independence isn't quite so appealing on those terms.
And I thought *Blair* was a







!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

The book has been on the shelves for over five years. She says that she began to use the method on her son since it was a non-drug way to 'discipline' her ADD son.

Lisa Wechtell (sp?) is a Christian Minister's wife who homeschools her children.

She lives between Los Angeles and Texas...

This is really very old news, and I do not know why it took everyone so long to notice it.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

What a way to punish a kid.

McLisa


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
The book has been on the shelves for over five years. She says that she began to use the method on her son since it was a non-drug way to 'discipline' her ADD son.

Lisa Wechtell (sp?) is a Christian Minister's wife who homeschools her children.

She lives between Los Angeles and Texas...

This is really very old news, and I do not know why it took everyone so long to notice it.

I think it finally made it to mainstream big network during prime morning hours and that is why I noticed it. Also, the ABC was specifically asking if this abuse or not. IMO it is abuse.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

I just voted! I think that this trend is abusive and needs to be stopped. I have just never understood why people feel they need to hurt a child in the name of discipline.

The poll results will be interesting. I hope there are a ton of no votes.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh, how about this "wisdom" from her site:

"Toddler independence? If your little one balks at holding your hand while in a parking lot or crossing the street, give him a choice. Remind him, "I can either hold your hand or hold your hair." Independence isn't quite so appealing on those terms."


----------



## *daciaperfect* (Aug 30, 2004)

omg! this is just disgusting. who does this sort of thing to their child!!!

i know a girl who was friends with one person. that person rubbed her ds face on the floor for having a peeing accident. ok, i was pissed off enough about that. then the girl i know says, you know, that mom could have doen things a lot different. you take the kid, put hot sauce on their tongue and make them go stand in the corner. i couldnt believe it! both of their ideas were bad.


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

http://abcnews.go.com/sections/GMA/L..._040830-1.html

ABC has aired an update on the practice due to volume of mail they received on the issue. 35% of people supported hot saucing the tongues of children.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

Whelchel says she practiced hot saucing from the time her children were in preschool through their 10th birthdays.
How effective can it be if she had to keep doing it for 6 or 7 years? That's what I don't get about these abusive discipliners - they say it's the only thing that "works," and then they say they had to do it for several years.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. It seems to me the only thing a kid would learn from that is that it's okay to do whatever you want to whomever you can physically overpower. Scary.


----------



## Leetah987 (Jul 31, 2003)

One of the late night talk show hosts called her the "Blair" witch. I had to laugh.

People are SICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## alaskan mom (Aug 19, 2004)

This is sick! Why don't they try it first.


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

In addition to the completely unacceptable, abusive nature of this act as it impacts the children... what an abuse of hot sauce! In my house we use chile sacramentally (that's what happens when pagans live in Tucson!) Dh and I are horrified at the thought of people growing up associating the many pleasures and endorphin rush hot sauce with painful punishment.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Elisabeth- funny you should say that! I was going to reply to post about "why don't they try it" but then I thought my answer would be inappropriate because in my house it would NOT be considered punishment LOL! We all love hot sauce! My son loves hot and spicy foods. He eats pepper jack cheese, med hot salsa, the chipotle Tabasco sauce and he loves most spicy Asian food. My husband and I joke its because I ate so much Mexican and Szechwan while pregnant and nursing. I am of the hotter the better camp; it just can't be too spicy!

Food is one of the greatest joys in life, at least for us. I can't imagine using it as a form of cruelty on your children.


----------

